# UCLA MFA Cinematography 2012



## bscua (Feb 27, 2012)

OK. I know there is Production/Directing forum, but I don't see any Cinematography for 2012, so I start one. 

I have got an email from Cheri last week that the admissions committee needed my visual portfolio. I sent vimeo links to her, and I guess the waiting starts from now on.

I wanna hear if anybody who applied to cinematography got the same email. 

Also, When do they usually send invitations for the interview to cinematography applicants?


----------



## clerks20 (Mar 7, 2012)

I just thought I would mention I got the same email from Cheri. I sent the link to my website. Very nerve wracking.


----------



## clerks20 (Apr 25, 2012)

I just thought I'd mention that I was accepted sunday night. I got a phone call.


----------



## freakyfreddy (Apr 25, 2012)

Congratz, that program is ridiculously hard to get into.


----------



## weezinsuffy (Apr 26, 2012)

Congrats @clerks20 - curious, can you share any of your videos that are online?  I'd really like to see what kind of portfolio gets you into a program like that!


----------

